# Using Acronyms



## Scutellatus (Jul 31, 2017)

I have been wanting to post this for a while. I think people should stop using acronyms in their threads and posts. It only takes a minute to write the full name of an animal or accessory. It would help new users to understand the advice given to them without having to work out what the acronym means.
It would also be very beneficial to the site. When people are searching Google etc. for information and they don't use an acronym in their search (which most new reptile enthusiasts don't), then this site and the information contained here will not show up. It will help to increase traffic to the forum and also hopefully increase our member count.


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 2, 2017)

Welcome to the new gen reptile hobbyist's club.


----------



## vampstorso (Aug 2, 2017)

I know some forums have a function where the acronyms are underlined and you can hover your mouse over it to have the full meaning show up. 

Wonder how hard that is to implement?


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Aug 2, 2017)

cant help but feel targeted ... nah jokes but my thread the other day did use the RP acronym (reduced pattern for those who dont know) i figured most people would have come across this acronym, while its a pain literally everything or everyone on the internet uses acronyms now a quick google search will usually give you the answer.


----------



## Scutellatus (Aug 2, 2017)

Prof_Moreliarty said:


> cant help but feel targeted ... nah jokes but my thread the other day did use the RP acronym (reduced pattern for those who dont know) i figured most people would have come across this acronym, while its a pain literally everything or everyone on the internet uses acronyms now a quick google search will usually give you the answer.


Why not just write the full word, it takes a matter of seconds to do it. I see using acronyms as a very lazy way to write. People come here for advice and if they have to google something then the advice we are giving isn't enough. Let's all work to making APS the go to reptile site like it was in its hayday.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Aug 2, 2017)

Can you explain a little more please. My first thought is to say piffle but I'll give it chance to grow on me with more detail.

I certainly don't see how it will increase traffic to the forum or membership to the site.


----------



## Scutellatus (Aug 2, 2017)

Which part do you need explained?


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Aug 2, 2017)

Are we talking all acronyms or just selected ones?
If you want to take away using GTP or BHP for example I will give you my 'piffle' right now.


----------



## Scutellatus (Aug 2, 2017)

When people new to the hobby search for things reptile related they usually don't know the acronyms so they will search for the proper name. 
Eg: Anteresia often written here as 'Ants',
Ceramic Heat Emitter referred to as 'Che'
That possible traffic to the site won't see APS in their search because the correct wording is not used in threads.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Aug 2, 2017)

The acronyms you are talking about are used throughout the hobby, not just on this site or just in Oz.
I'm not being swayed and you have used the acronym APS twice in your last 3 posts. 

Good luck but I see you having not too much luck with this one.......how about you become our grammar police. Now there's a useful task.


----------



## vampstorso (Aug 2, 2017)

In its hayday everyone still used acronyms. 

I find acronyms for species can be nicer to read, personally. 

Constantly reading a repetitive long phrase like green tree python, ceramic heat emitter etc within a discussion gets a bit "wordy". 

If you can't use acronyms on a forum... Well... Where better place? 

It's a place to relax, being a little lazy seems called for.


----------



## Bl69aze (Aug 2, 2017)

When I joined and found out "Ceramic heat emitters" were a thing being called "CHE's"
I used this nifty little site called www.google.com to search what it means. I also found another one in the appropriate named section"herp help" on this site

https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/glossary-of-terms-and-abbreviations.31792/

I think abbreviations are a part of the learning experience


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 2, 2017)

Initially I thought there was some merit in your idea, Scutellatus, but after some thought I have to disagree. While new people to the hobby and this site might struggle with terminology, acronyms or otherwise, there are many examples of threads where a question of explanation is quickly answered. In fact, a lot of the current regular members on here do try to use full words, or simpler terminology, with newbies.
Why I disagree with your suggestion is that to explain everything in simple terms invites readers and people looking for information to simply read and go, without becoming part of the APS community. We already seem to get a lot of that already, with some joining to ask a question, and then never seen again. Site traffic doesn't equate with a bigger community unfortunately.


----------



## Yellowtail (Aug 2, 2017)

No RDU, no buyers on APS or PP so I will put my GTP and RPM on RCA


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 3, 2017)

What's this APS? Everybody should write Aussie Pythons & Snakes every time.

Btw ... oh sorry - by the way, aren't pythons snakes?


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Aug 3, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> Why not just write the full word, it takes a matter of seconds to do it. I see using acronyms as a very lazy way to write. People come here for advice and if they have to google something then the advice we are giving isn't enough. Let's all work to making APS the go to reptile site like it was in its hayday.



not when your on a phone and have large fingers it doesnt  i think your over thinking this a bit.


----------



## Iguana (Aug 3, 2017)

I remember first joining this site awhile back, and initially the acronyms took some getting used to, now they are pretty convenient IMO. I can see both sides of the argument. 

But, I think that if we are responding to a thread that involves maybe a new reptile keeper, we should use the full words  Just so they know what it means, and we don't have to explain. Because I've seen a lot of replies on newbies threads asking what a 'CHE or BHP' is, so in that case, I do agree with Scutellatus. 
But for everyday threads, I think that they are still fine to use. 
Just a thought, feel free to disagree


----------



## Nero Egernia (Aug 3, 2017)

Believe it or not, I've heard people use acronyms when speaking in person. Was a little taken aback when I heard someone say "I need a CHE for my BHP".


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 4, 2017)

I guess scientific names are out of question. Too hard.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Aug 4, 2017)

More and more emoji's are being used, i here they are making a film using them ,


----------



## RoryBreaker (Aug 4, 2017)

Acronyms are fact of life, better get used to it.

They are only a problem when you cbf to ask when you first see an unknown one.


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 4, 2017)

cbf: ceramic ballast fitting?


----------



## Yellowtail (Aug 4, 2017)

A 4000 year old emoji has been found, a smiley on a pot found by archaeologists in the Middle East. (yesterdays Australian)


----------

